# Domanda sulle ebuild *-9999[solved]

## maevil

Salve,scusate se posto una domanda che mi sembra banale ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla a proposito.

Mi chiedevo le ebuild che hanno versione 9999 non vengono aggiornate con un sinc normale?ad es uso l'x11 overlay con layman e dopo aver fatto il sync con layman mi dice che non c'e' nulla da aggiornare, provando a reinstallare, ad es mesa, noto che l'ebuild usa git e questo puo' tornare messaggi del tipo:

```
73 files changed, 1552 insertions(+), 991 deletions(-)
```

Significa che queste ebuild appunto non ricevono aggiornamenti ma comunque scaricano e usano gli ultimissimi sorgenti disponibili?Last edited by maevil on Tue May 04, 2010 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

portage considera un pacchetto "da aggiornare" solo se ne esiste uno con una versione maggiore che sia installabile (stabile o smascherato).

Gli ebuild 9999 fanno un po' famiglia a sè in quanto non ci sarà mai un ebuild *-10000 per cui per portage il tal pacchetto non sarà mai da aggiornare, ma in realtà l'albero di sorgenti di sviluppo viene cambiato quasi quotidianamente. Per farla breve i pacchetti -9999 te li devi gestire a mano, cioè quando vuoi aggiornarli devi dire ad emerge di reinstallartelo

```
# emerge -1 =cat-egoria/pacch-etto-9999
```

----------

## maevil

Quindi avevo intuito giusto,allora a sentimento li aggiorno per vedere cosa han fatto di nuovo   :Very Happy: 

Grazie per la risposta!

----------

